# Will a GoreTex shell tear on a fall?



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

new2boards2011 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am relatively new to snowboarding and have a question about a Gore-tex jacket that I was planning to wear when snowboarding. It is a Merrill Gore-tex shell. My question is, will it rip if I fall on the snow?
> 
> ...


depends on what you fall on i guess. just on a groomer and it definitely shouldn't tear, but if you fell on while riding a box or rail it might get caught on an edge or something sharp and potentially rip i guess. Gore-tex is pretty tough, i dont think you will have an issue with it tearing.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

goretex is just a membrane layer attached to the inside of the outer fabric layer. The likelyhood of a jacket tearing is dependant on the jacket material itself, so if that material is pretty tough it will be no more likely than a non goretex jacket to rip


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Most shell jackets are pretty tough, I don't think you would have to worry about it ripping unless you fell on a box as stated above - and even then it would be a "freak accident" type of thing. I have attacked and been attacked by many tree-limbs and my shell still looks almost brand new after 3 years. Shells almost seem tougher then a lot of insulated jackets.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

i wear a marmot performance shell goretex jacket, the fabric is very soft and thin but very finely woven so it doesn't catch on things easily. the taped seams look flimsy but i reckon if they are good enough for mountaineers and ice climbers its good enough.

I have never torn a jacket while boarding but i have torn a pair of Dub pants on a tree branch. They were about 3 sizes to big for me so the extra fabric caught on the broken branch.

I think as long as your gear is neither to tight or to loose it won't ever tear in a normal crash. 

i can vouch for soft-shell materials as being very abrasion resistant. I took a 30 mph spill on my longbard and slid about 20 feet on asphalt, my shoulder didn't even wear through but my jeans were shredded. my soft-shell feels like a similar fine woven nylon as my goretex jacket.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

new2boards2011 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am relatively new to snowboarding and have a question about a Gore-tex jacket that I was planning to wear when snowboarding. It is a Merrill Gore-tex shell. My question is, will it rip if I fall on the snow?
> 
> ...


You're layering plan sounds good. In general a Gore-tex shell will not rip... but nothing is indestructible so if you fall hard enough on a rough patch of snow/tree/rock or get it caught on something it could rip, but it is not common. I have around 90 days of snowboarding on my Cyclic 2L Gore-tex jacket (fallen on it more than I would like to say) and it hasn't ripped. I have a Goretex Northface jacket for 14 years and it hasn't ripped (admitted I don't use it that much).


----------



## new2boards2011 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks to everyone above who posted a reply. Much appreciated.

Sounds like its safe to wear the jacket without ripping it. I'm a beginner so I won't really be doing jumps, etc as of yet...still working on learning to ride properly. Looking forward to the season to start.

Thanks!


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

new2boards2011 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am relatively new to snowboarding and have a question about a Gore-tex jacket that I was planning to wear when snowboarding. It is a Merrill Gore-tex shell. My question is, will it rip if I fall on the snow?
> 
> ...


What is awesome about riding in Cali, so many of the days you only need insulation, or wind protection, a shell is for snow/rain. Choose your quiver of outerwear too.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Dude, what os the alternative? A leather jacket???

))


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

i want to see someone in a wetsuit. Its waterproof and windproof and if you wore a base layer it would be kinda warm.


----------

